# Etowah river



## Stickemdeep (Feb 8, 2012)

Can u shoot below the dam right now and if now where to go


----------



## castandblast (Feb 8, 2012)

Yes and no. Got to watch out for the restricted areas. The c.o.e does not play! They will will get you for being in the restricted areas. Also, lot of the area is private so watch where you put in. In addition, you HAVE TO watch the generation schedule! Please don't make me come save you.  Other than that, they are fish, they swim and move. Just pm or call me if yougot questions


----------



## Stickemdeep (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks gonna try below the dam


----------



## castandblast (Feb 8, 2012)

FYI.. Don't be surprised if your disapointed.


----------



## Stickemdeep (Feb 9, 2012)

So don't go below the dam


----------



## Stickemdeep (Feb 9, 2012)

Then where should I go


----------



## Buckaholic2000 (Feb 10, 2012)

I think what cast is saying is either they are there that day or they arnt. Couls go either way.


----------



## markland (Feb 13, 2012)

Not much at all right below the dam, have tried a couple of times and did not shoot anything.  The output water is about 50 degrees and really cold thru there, much better below the next smaller spillway and down thru the river.


----------



## castandblast (Feb 13, 2012)

yep, thats what I told him on the phone. There WERE a few fish right below the dam at one point. But I think someone shot them.... But that was several years ago.


----------



## TeeyoDoubleDee (Feb 14, 2012)

float the river....there's tons of drum and carp to skewer the whole way through.


----------



## Stickemdeep (Feb 18, 2012)

Can u bank shoot anywhere


----------



## markland (Feb 20, 2012)

Yep but just make sure you get permission on private ground as there are few public access spots along the river and you have to be sure to be outside the city limits as well to shoot a bow.


----------



## Stickemdeep (Feb 20, 2012)

Ok thanks


----------



## PartyFowl20 (Apr 4, 2012)

I bowfish the Etowah more than anywhere else in the summer.  the water is almost always clear and full of fish. Pumkinvine Creek behind the Indian mounds is good for carp and gar at night or in the day but its usually more stained than the Etowah.  The sand bar at the mouth of Raccoon Creek is good for gar but for some reason it seemed like it was only good when the white bass were running.  I spend most of my time just below the boat ramp on Euharlee Road and just float it during the day when they aren't generating. Lots of drum there and the occasional gar but one spot down stream is full of monster carp and drum all around the 20lbs range. Don't know why but the big ones always sit in that one spot.


----------

